# Hey this year i am doing a haunted house for charity. Its my first 1 N i need help!!



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everyone my name is johnny im 15 and this year i want to help my community by making a haunted house for charity. Problem is i dont know much about it i need help its cemetary themed lol and suggestions???


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sound adds a lot of bang but can be done for not much cash. If you break up your Haunt into rooms or areas put in audio that matches the look of your set ups. A cheap ebay MP3 player pluged into a boom box will not break you budget.*


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*You found the right place!*

Doing a haunt for charity usually means cash or food. If you go with cash donations, you run the risk of being scrutinized by local authorities. Instead, you could do a food or clothes drive as the cost of admission. You could advertise 2 cans of food, a blanket, or jacket as the cost to get in. Check with your local charity, church, or food bank to see if they need something specific.

A cemetery haunt will have zombies, ghosts, cryptkeepers, tombstones, smoke, eerie sounds, bats, spiders/webs. You can also have a small maze walkthrough actors hidden to scare, and more.

Check out my 2011 video on the cemetery in the front ties into the lab in the back.

To get started on a haunt, here's a plan:

1. Have a plan and stick to it. Draw out the haunt, location of scares, lighting, sound effects, etc.
2. Safety is always number 1 (or in this list, number 2)
3. Know where you will do the haunt
4. Know how much money you have to spend.
5. Get busy making, buying props. There's only 206 days left ferchristsake!
6. Get some friends to help.

Tell us a little about what you have in mind and we can get even more detailed on specific help.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To expand a bit on Warrant's list, hook up with the charity/charities of choice and make sure that doing a haunt will work with them. Some groups shy away from doing Halloween stuff.
Find a site that will work for you and your haunt, you might talk to your local community center and see about doing the haunt there with their help. It's tough to plan a haunt when you don't know what kind of space or limitations you have to deal with.
Start in on simple things like headstones/tombstones and such, they aren't too difficult to do for simple ones, but they can be as exotic or detailed as you are willing to make them. They also help you learn some other skills along the way. Talk to your local drama departments, and even the Boy Scout and Girl Scout troops. Often people in those groups need projects or community service hours for school or for advancement (Eagle Scout projects for Boy Scouts), they may be able to help take the burden off for a lot of the stuff you may not want to deal with. Drama departments tend to get lots of kids who want to do or learn prop construction, painting, makeup, sound, and lighting. You may as well use their skills.
Something to keep in mind for on going haunts is that you pretty much have to have a place to store props when they aren't in use or being worked on. They can get bulky, and many are fragile ("I think that's Italian"), so have to be careful in how and or where you store them.
Layout your game/haunt plan and ask lots of questions, we were all in your shoes at some time in our lives.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

If there is a Moose in your town see if you can use their basement,by doing this it will help you and them. they are required to have so much community time in a year. And they should not charge for the haunt.


----------

